

What's the best way to get ants out of laptop keyboards? - ivoflipse
http://superuser.com/q/256692/1548

======
flibs
Insert an ant-eater into the USB port. That'll soon get rid of 'em.

------
D3lt4
The thought alone is hilarious enough to justify an upvote.

------
yosuadavid
The responses are hilariously serious.

